# pigeon love triangle



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Back in March or April, I integrated a little adopted NY Flight, Valentino, into my flock. It soon became apparent that he was in love with Beaker, my little feral hen. Beaker already has a very handsome (large, strapping, Modena) mate named Petey.

That has not deterred Valentino in the least, even though he is less than 1/2 Petey's size. For the past 4 months or so, Valentino has been stricken with love for Beaker. He follows her everywhere, and even sleeps next to her nest bowl at night. He often cries and moans to her in the most pitiful way to show his undying love, and crouches on the floor near her no matter what she is doing.

Usually Petey takes no notice, and Beaker just seems mildly irritated. Occasionally when Valentino oversteps his bounds, one of them will give him a peck and a slap or two. 

It is all very much like a junior high soap opera. But what I am wondering is...will Valentino eventually give up? How long does unrequited pigeon love usually last? There's even a new potential love interest in the coop now, but he has eyes only for Beaker, whether she likes it or not.

It is funny, cute, and heartwrenching all at the same time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mercy me........there could be a book written about all the love stories that go on with the birds here on PT........... One soap opera after another I tell ya..............
Might try separating Valentino and this new hen for a day or so.....maybe side by side in a cage? He just might fall in love with her........ya never know........pigeon match making is pretty easy. Seldom do you find two that just simply don't connect. Occassionally it will happen, but most of the time, one male and one female = love..........


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Mercy me........there could be a book written about all the love stories that go on with the birds here on PT........... One soap opera after another I tell ya..............
> Might try separating Valentino and this new hen for a day or so.....maybe side by side in a cage? He just might fall in love with her........ya never know........pigeon match making is pretty easy. Seldom do you find two that just simply don't connect. Occassionally it will happen, but most of the time, one male and one female = love..........


Why didn't I think of that? Great idea! (I am not positive the new one is a hen but it acts like one, and some of the boys have taken notice - just not Valentino...can't hurt to try)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe Valentino recognizes Beaker as a soul mate from a previous life.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, that is so cute. I'm not too sure he will abandon his love though. We have a similar triangle going on with two feral mates, Pinto and Michael, and a little girl named Glenda. Glenda is tiny, only about 220 grams and is totally in love with the male Pinto. She stays with them constantly and they tolerate her - even Michael the hen. When Michael lays eggs, and it is Pinto's turn to sit the eggs, Glenda is sitting right beside him.

We recently put up some nest boxes and Pinto and Michael took one. It is nothing to go out to the aviary and see all three in the box. Glenda simply will not give up even though there are several unattached males.

Thanks for a sweet story.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Karen, that is so cute. I'm not too sure he will abandon his love though. We have a similar triangle going on with two feral mates, Pinto and Michael, and a little girl named Glenda. Glenda is tiny, only about 220 grams and is totally in love with the male Pinto. She stays with them constantly and they tolerate her - even Michael the hen. When Michael lays eggs, and it is Pinto's turn to sit the eggs, Glenda is sitting right beside him.
> 
> We recently put up some nest boxes and Pinto and Michael took one. It is nothing to go out to the aviary and see all three in the box. Glenda simply will not give up even though there are several unattached males.
> 
> Thanks for a sweet story.


LOL, that's too funny. Such little personalities...thanks for sharing your story.
It is good know that there are other love triangles out there. I always think my birds are strange until I share my stories and hear that others are experiencing similar things. Aren't pigeons fascinating??


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> Maybe Valentino recognizes Beaker as a soul mate from a previous life.


He did spend some time with a feral flock in NYC. So maybe she reminds him of someone from the past, lol!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Maybe he figures that if his name is Valentino, he'd better live up to it 

We have three (at the last count) pigeon 'romance' triangles in the aviary. During an egg check this week, I found one hen on four eggs - one real and three plastic.

John


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

John_D said:


> Maybe he figures that if his name is Valentino, he'd better live up to it


LOL, indeed it was my mistake to name him that. But I adopted him near Valentine's Day so it seemed fitting.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

My poor zoltan is completely devoted to sugar, but she lets him kiss her only when Sanjaya is busy. Otherwise, he does sleep right over her nest box perched on the top of the kitty litter bucket. Never leaves her side. Maybe I should play matchmaker for him and Salt.


----------

